# Sticky  Popular Irrigation Topics



## Ware

The following are links to popular irrigation related threads.

Irrigation design is very important to get even distribution of water in the lawns. Most of us spent hours reading all the great info at IrrigationTutorials.com. Proper design of an irrigation system takes time. Even if you hire this out for someone to do it, It is good to understand the basics and know if they are doing a bad job (eg. no head to head coverage). A few of us can provide comments and suggestions to your design based on our limited knowledge.

Understanding how much water your lawn needs and how often to irrigate is a fundamental for a great thriving lawn. The ET and Irrigation Guide attempts to provide a high level view an approach to watering.


----------



## g-man

It seems like www.irrigationtutorials.com is no more. I updated the links to use the last working link from web.archive.org.

https://web.archive.org/web/20220208171601/https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/#gsc.tab=0


----------

